# Fallout 3: Major Windows 7 Problem



## l4t1cew4n (Jan 3, 2010)

I have recently purchased Fallout 3: Game of The Year edition for use on my windows 7 laptop and it works fine until "new game" is selected at which point the game loads for a few seconds, the screen turns black and "Fallout 3 has stopped working" pops up and the game closes.  Can anyone provide any assistance if you need any info about my specs just ask.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

It could be your video. Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
May not be good enough for Fallout 3. 

Laptops are often underpowered for games, unless you spec one with games in mind. 
You can try turning the game detail all the way down, see if it loads.
Also be sure you defraged your hard drive after installing. 
My first guess anyway, could be wrong.


----------



## Evi1Weevi1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am having this exact same problem, as are 75% of all Windows 7 64 bit users. I am using Dual SLI Nvidia 9800GTX 512MB cards, and have been completely unable to play the game past hitting new game or continue for over 3 months now.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the game over 2 dozen times, reinstalled WINDOWS 7 three times, removed and added hardware in every configuration that would allow me to still power up the computer, installed every version of GForce made since FO3 was launched and tried every FO3 patch, with and without running Games for Windows Live. Nothing works. FO3 is irreparably broken for certain people running windows 7. It is graphics related, but short of switching to an ATI card, I can't think of a way to fix my problem... nor whether switching would help.


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

i have the same problem as Evi1 and tried every thing that hes tried and just so u know Evi1 i have an ati 4870 card and an core 2 duo E8500 so switching cards wont help i think its evather x64 or windows 7 itself.
i even tried formating my hard drive then reinstalling windows and only installing the drivers and nothing else then installed and updated FO3 so it could be windows 7 or fallout 3 is just not compatible with windows 7....hopefuly they will relese a patch for windows 7 support soon but im not holding my breath


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I run fallout 3 on win 7 with no probs at all. I would suggest that you check your DLC, if any. One of the packs, and I cant remeber which, has a problem, not with win 7 but with windows live. Apparently there is a new version of Windows live that MIGHT cure it.


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

im not sure about the other people here but when i installed it i had them installed and when i reinstalled i dident install any of the DLCs

also Gulo Luseus are you runnig 32 or 64 bit windows 7?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Sorry, its 64 bit.
I did a check back, as I have 2 versions of fallout- 1 in steam, and 1 store bought hard copy. Both seem to work fine, although the store copy seems to freeze every so often. Both have the same DLC in them, and the anchorage (I think) DLC seems to be the one that freezes up my store copy, although it works on steam. I would guess this is down to steam using VAC as opposed to the windows live that the store copy is running through.


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

strange.....it could be the hardware config people have on there computers. i guess the only way to fix it for some people could be to buy a steam copy but them they have to buy it agein. i wish bethesda would relese a patch for this problem. i think as more people upgrade to windows 7 and some of those people have this problem more peole will complaine and then they cant ingnore this......just have to wait


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

From what I have read, this is not a Fallout problem, rather a prob with Games for Windows Live. Beth cant be expected to release a patch for a ne wOS any more than others can, bu tMS can reasonably be expected NOT to change things in mid flow.


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

so your saying that if i uninstall games for win live that may fix the problem?


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont think games for win live is causing the problem were having.
i have uninstalled games for win live and used the tool that removes FO3s need for it (found here http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1086 )
and i still have the same problem


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I havent found much about this.. most seems to concern DLC problems. I didint like to hack my version, so didnt use the tool.
Have you patched to 1.7? And if so, is it the correct patch? There is one for US, and one for others. It may be the wrong one. I dont think its a driver issue with the 4870, as I run twin 4870x2's, which are the same card, more or less. 

trying to think of anything that might be a cause. Maybe I got lucky, with my installs, but it seems weird that some work and some dont. The only real difference between your rig and mine is th eCPU, but they both Intel, so again I cant see it.

Will keep looking, this one is bugging me


----------



## molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for your help....i have updated FO3 to the latest version


----------

